# So far I am getting more cancellations than rides!



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

I have been driving for lyft for only three days, but so far I got more cancellations than actual rides!!

Is there something fundamentally wrong with the app? Are users expectings to wait no more than five minutes? How would you explain such high rate of cancellation?


----------



## UberHick (Aug 17, 2014)

Kids playing around. Or waiting for preferrd driver.


----------



## UberGirl (Jul 3, 2014)

Those are uber employees requesting and canceling


----------



## BeachBum (Aug 6, 2014)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> I have been driving for lyft for only three days, but so far I got more cancellations than actual rides!!
> 
> Is there something fundamentally wrong with the app? Are users expectings to wait no more than five minutes? How would you explain such high rate of cancellation?


You're about par for the course. I get about 50% cancellations with lyft. Last weekend I actually got paid for a ride that cancelled before I arrived, so maybe there's hope. I live in a hot spot so I can chill out at home until I get pinged. I've learned to wait about three minutes before getting in the car to pick up a lyft. Nothing worse than driving ten minutes away into no mans land just to get canked. Lyft just started extracting their pound of flesh from drivers here (20%) so they better get their sh!t together if they want to keep drivers. The app makes it very easy for riders to accidentally request rides. You're lucky if they notice and cancel, had two this week that didn't, when I showed up they were like, WTF, I didn't request a lyft!


----------



## Uberdooper (Aug 19, 2014)

Why would they do that


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

It's new users, the 1 click car order is at fault.
They just poke around to see how this thing works.
I had one girl ping and cancel 5 times.
I finally called her, she said she was trying to figure out how to schedule a car for tomorrow morning.
It really needs to be a 2 step.



UberGirl said:


> Those are uber employees requesting and canceling


Yes, Lyft made that accusation and Uber actually admitted and apologized.(kinda)
This was in New York and it was blamed on the over excited local office requiters.
They were doing this to frustrate Lyft drivers before contacting them to switch to Uber.

By the way Uber was accusing Lyft of doing the same.
Almost kindergarten kind of fight.... they fight, we suffer.


----------



## NicknTulsa (Jul 16, 2014)

I drive for Lyftand Iberia. I found that I have to be really careful with the Android app. The Android arrow to close out of the app is very close to the request button. I've requested several times in error.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

NicknTulsa said:


> I drive for Lyftand Iberia. I found that I have to be really careful with the Android app. The Android arrow to close out of the app is very close to the request button. I've requested several times in error.


Me too... and I even paid the minimum fee twice.


----------



## NicknTulsa (Jul 16, 2014)

Lyft and Uber... I do like Iberia though. Damn auto change.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

The cancellations seem to come in waves for me. Don't get any for a few days, then boom a bunch in a row in one night.

I too have made several mistake requests and paid the cancellation fee on one. If you see the pax requesting has the green bushes background (another driver) always call right away to see if it was in error or if they really are requesting.


----------



## Wolfehowl (Aug 13, 2014)

Uber drivers in Charlotte, NC request rides through Uber *and* Lyft just to get drivers out of the preferred areas. Had that happen to me twice last Saturday. Between that and all the other crap that Uber has been pulling since I started, I quit yesterday and turned in my phone. Just got approved today to drive for Lyft. Will give it a shot, but if they go the Uber route and start f***ing with the drivers, I'm outta here.


----------



## debsTechs (Aug 13, 2014)

im noticing the majority of my cancellations are coming from people who do not enter a destination .. so they may just be checking the app out... or dont like my picture lol not sure...


----------



## buster11xx (Aug 13, 2014)

I think many of my cancels are from riders that request a lyft and uber at the same time to see who is going to be closer. I have had requests from the same passenger at about the same time on both of my phones. It sucks that I have to not answer one of them and get a lower acceptance rate.


----------



## debsTechs (Aug 13, 2014)

That makes sense...


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

buster11xx said:


> I think many of my cancels are from riders that request a lyft and uber at the same time to see who is going to be closer. I have had requests from the same passenger at about the same time on both of my phones. It sucks that I have to not answer one of them and get a lower acceptance rate.


Answer both!


----------



## Betty Boop (Nov 13, 2014)

UberGirl said:


> Those are uber employees requesting and canceling


WHY WOULD UBER REQUEST A RIDE THEN CANCEL?? BESIDES CUSTOMERS HAVE TO PAY $5 CHARGE WHEN THEY CANCEL.


----------



## UberGirl (Jul 3, 2014)

Because that's what uber employees did a while back! Not sure what the policy on cancellations was at lyft at that time but I'm sure there was some window for "free canceling" like 5 min with uber. And my post was totally sarcastic cause I hope they are not doing it any more after they got caught...


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> I have been driving for lyft for only three days, but so far I got more cancellations than actual rides!!
> 
> Is there something fundamentally wrong with the app? Are users expectings to wait no more than five minutes? How would you explain such high rate of cancellation?


I get a lot of cancellations as well.

Don't get me wrong, I am just curious: Is your avatar the real picture of you?


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

I deactivated my Lyft account this past Monday. To many cancellations, not enough pings, pings way out & acceptance rate for drivers on Lyft app is stupid. I am in Dallas TX.


----------



## Jim Sunny (Sep 11, 2014)

I get less that 5% cancellations. Mostly during rush hour when riders are comparing the two apps to see which one can get them home fastest.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Switch deodorants.


----------



## Rubyson&sme (Dec 1, 2014)

It could be a number of things, but most likely, it is the unfamiliarity with the app. of the new user and they accidentally request a car. I was trying to use the rider app. for the first time and wanted to check and see the fare from A to B and I, oops, requested the ride. Support said the app. was "kinda wonky sometimes". I told them to charge me $5.00 for the driver and to* fix the God Damn Thing!!! * I felt so powerful!
I think the rush of cancellations can have as much to do with specials, group on type discount coupons, freebies and that GOD DAMN blue card they want you to give away to everybody. You know the ones I'm talking about;_ the black type on blue cards, that are impossible to read in a bar or in your car when your drunk in the dark cards!_

_Aren't phone apps. fun._


----------



## Rubyson&sme (Dec 1, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Switch deodorants.


Boda bing!


----------



## CLAkid (Oct 23, 2014)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> I have been driving for lyft for only three days, but so far I got more cancellations than actual rides!!
> 
> Is there something fundamentally wrong with the app? Are users expectings to wait no more than five minutes? How would you explain such high rate of cancellation?


There are many reasons, including: changing their mind about the ride, accidentally hitting the app, experimenting because they are using the app for the first time, kids playing jokes. This is one of the most frustrating parts about the job.


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

NicknTulsa said:


> Lyft and Uber... I do like Iberia though. Damn auto change.


I was laughing for 5 minutes about driving for Iberia. **case of the Lyft giggles **


----------

